# Kindle with its Oberon dress and Borsa Bella coat



## 5495 (Jan 1, 1970)

Unable to resist the Oberon designs, I bought two covers-a Red River Garden and a Purple Butterfly. The RRG is currently for the Kindle and the Butterfly is used for a notepad cover. The skin is Decal Girl's Tropics and although it doesn't match the Purple cover I figured when I want a change I can get a skin that coordinates better with both and switch out covers. I plan to use both covers with the Borsa Bella Black Beauty bags-a Medium Hobo bag and a Large Gadget bag. I spotted the Blue Batik fabric on Borsa Bella's homepage, where Melissa said she had very little left. I called dibs and was lucky enough to get a bag. Though I can easily use the blue bag with the Black Beauty fabric my next mission is to find a coordinating fabric for a Hobo and Gadget. I do love bags.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

oh you have a beautiful set up.
enjoy
sylvia


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I love the black beauty fabric for the Borsa Bella bags.  Your other accessories are also very nice.

Was just wondering earlier tonight whether I could one of my Oberon K1 covers with a notebook.  I still don't know the answer.  Will have to measure.  I think the K2 cover is closer in size to their large journal.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Lovely! And....I love the note pad cover idea.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Great job Cobbie, they all look beautiful... You've got the Trump family of Kindles and accessories! =)


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow!! Great collection! And really nice pictures. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Tell me about the medium hobo bag--is there a pocket inside for the K2, or does it just go in? How big are the other pockets? Seriously considering this...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Beautiful.  I wish I had thought of the notepad idea for my Oberon butterfly.  I miss it more than I miss my K1.
I'm interested in the hobo bag also.  
deb


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

wow i love this.. I have the tropics skin (right now I am in love with the waterfall since it matches everything) but that batik bag is fantastic!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Beautiful. I have the red River Garden, too. But I don't have a Borsa Bella bag. Yours is gorgeous and goes so well with your cover.


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

Gorgeous! Wow!!!

I love seeing everyone's outfitted Kindles. So many beautiful combinations. Who knew a gadget could become a fashion accessory?


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Gorgeous combos, I especially live the black beauty fabric! I love seeing how people dress up their kindles!


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Just curious... when do you use the batik bag (which is very beautiful, by the way)?  I keep my Oberon covered Kindle in my regular purse all the time.


----------



## Farscape (Sep 3, 2009)

Love the notepad idea - thank you for giving me the perfect excuse to buy another Oberon cover!


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Cobbie... the whole ensemble is beautiful.

SIGH.

Why is it that I want every new thing I see??  And every book I read a review of??


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Thank you. Now if only I had your talent for putting together those fabulous autograph screensavers you do so well.


You *do* have my talent... at your disposal, at least. Go on over to the thread and post a list for me, and I'll have it up within a day or two. =)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14035.0.html


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I usually carry two bags -- a small one that for getting to wallet/metro card, etc quickly and a tote to hold my own food shopping bags and swim things.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> May I take a raincheck? I'm chicken. Afraid to hack. And since I just got my Kindle last month I'm not yet tired of the screensavers that came with it. Besides compared to the others my list would be so pedestrian that I might be embarrassed. The time will come, though, when I might come calling.


I can understand that, but I bet you'll get over it eventually! Feel free to PM me if you don't want to publish your list for all to see, even though I doubt anyone would judge you in anyway! =)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Cobbie, thank you for the bag description.  That helps a lot.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great photos, thanks for sharing them!

Betsy


----------

